# Convert F55-F75 to track bike?



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So Felt models F55 to F75 are all the same frame. Does anyone have any suggestions how to go about converting this into a decent track bike?

Should I just not do it? I'm a pretty poor college student, but I don't want to get myself hurt...


----------

